# French Helo's in Afghanistan



## tomahawk6 (17 Dec 2011)

Good video.I liked the shots of the Tiger which seems to be a capable weapons platform.

http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/showthread.php?206066-French-Helicopters-In-Afghanistan


----------

